# Altima 2003 3.5L Transmission



## sdcolon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, My 2003 Altima 3.5L when turned on in the morning Transmission shifts from park to Drive and stays neutral. it only moves if shifted to Low...once that car starts moving you can shift back to 2, 3 and D and stays running...once is hot it shifts automatically..no issues...this cycle repeats itself every day...no hard shift..Transmission runs smooth..what could cause this problem?

Thanks Guys

sdcolon


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What you're trying to say is that when the tranny is cold and you move the shift lever out of park and into any other position except neutral, the car does not move at all? Have you checked the ATF level to insure that it's full?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think Nissan was still using a shift cable on those Altimas. You might want to check to see if it has a shift cable and make sure there are no work bushings or sloppy pivots.


----------

